# So I took my kid to the midnight Harry Potter Premier



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

And never saw the movie...
.
.
.
It was supposed to start at 12:07, by 12:21 everyone in the theater was getting ansy. I googled the AMC theater's phone number while in my seat and called to find ou whats up. I didn't even get any words out when the guy who answered said "we're working on it". Finally about 15 minutes later a viewer got up and went outside to see what was taking so long.

When the guy came back in, he said he was told the entire wing of theaters had crashed. Ten in total. Weird huh? Ten theaters going down at once? I always thought they had like 2 cameras per theater and they were all individual and separate from each other. I guess I don't know my movie theaters as well as I should. The employee's told everyone that they would have to manually "thread" the movies per theater one at a time and it would be a while before getting them all up.

I waited in line for a refund till 2AM when I over heard a teenager say that they are handing out free passes. By the time I left the building I didn't get a refund but I did get 7 free passes. So, not a bad haul I guess. Prolly go see the movie on Saturday or something.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Bogus.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The last premier I went to see was one of the Star Wars films. Standing in line for about one hour, then going into a packed theater of which about half of them were stoned or drunk. After the first thirty minutes the place was running out of air and it smelled like a locker room. About half the time you couldn't hear because the drunks and stoners were chearing or what ever .
I will never, repeat never, go to a premier again. I give most shows I want to see about a week and then go to the afternoon shows.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I stood in line forever to see..uh...dare I say..........Grease! I went with a friend who wanted to go see it. We couldn't get seats together and stood at the back of the theater to watch it. We also watched a classmate of ours make-out with her boyfriend the entire movie.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure it was caused by some Deatheater! :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ive never been to a harry potter midnight premeir, kinda hard without a car, lol, once though my school took my class as a treat to see the first one, the projector broke halfway through the movie just as the quiditch game is about to start, guess where i was in reading the book? lol so i thought it was annoying, yet funny. Went home and finished the book and then went back and saw the movie on my own time. I havent talked to anyone yet who has seen the 7thpart1 so i dont know if its as good as some say it is. I wasn't a huge fan of the 7th book, it was written in a different style then the others and all the best charctors die in very undignified ways(killing them off doesn't annoy me nearly as much as their lack of heroic death scenes)

and spooky1, the deatheaters have come to america! so be on the look out! on halloween they were filmed


----------

